# How to get the most out of a Genrac GP3250



## sbelyo (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi All...

I need to know how to get the most out of this generator.

It's rated for 3250 watts

It has 2 circuits on it with 15 amp breakers for those circuits

1 circuit is 120V and has 2 5-20R recepticles

1 circuit is 120/240V and has a L12-20R recepticle

The wait it looks to me is that I can only pull about 13.5 amps from each circuit. I don't think that I can combine the output of the 2 circuits can I ?

If that's the case should I use two seprate transfer switches to get output from both circuits distributed to my panel?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

as long as they share the same neutral wire you can take

hot off the 120 plug run it to the one of the hot sides of your 220 in

1 hot off the 220 plug on the gen (2 of the 4 prongs will be 120 hot) to the other side of the 220 in 

combine the neutrals and ground and you should have a total 27 amps 220


not to sure on this, id ask an eletrican or hopefully someone else will chime in


----------

